# hematoma of pacemaker pocket



## ggparker14 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for hematoma of pacemaker pocket?

Patient presents after minor fall and three days post placement of AICD with hematoma around implantation site.

Thank you.


----------



## adevine (Feb 27, 2013)

As this hematoma is around the implantation site, I'd be inclined to code it as a hematoma complicating a procedure (998.12) with 996.72 (Other complications...internal implant, other cardiac device).  Hematoma complicating a procedure is not necessarily an immediate effect during surgery, can be later and still be related to the procedure.


----------



## artes_athamas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks adevine had code for hematoma at AICD site!


----------

